

Say hello to your JSON clone. - sgarbi

This would be mine
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;reminderof.me&#x2F;json&#x2F;ruggero<p>Do you see the advantages of having such a clone to synchronize the content where you get mentioned?<p>Example use case:<p>When you mouse over the link on my name on a random website you see all my up-to-date contact icons.<p>When you mouse over my name on a different website the same icons appear<p>When I change my contact all the random websites mentioning me stay up-to-date and reliable content.
======
dragonwriter
"Clone" is silly. We have a perfectly good word for this, its called a
"profile".

This has been done a lot before; formats in this space include vCard/hCard,
XFN, and FOAF, that I can think of easily.

The really hard part (as with most things dealing with the semantic web) is
getting "random websites" to use a link to your authoritative public profile
when they mention your name, not coming up with yet-another serialization
format for basic profile data.

